# JBL Aquabasis?



## sanj (12 Apr 2008)

I haven't seen any post with this substrate, which I thought was quite common and relatively cheap compared to ADA and ecocomplete.

I have used it before  and plan on using it again in my high tech. I has a heater cable there is already old soil in the tank im just adding some more to boost and changing my gravel for silica sand. The reason I prefer the 1-2mm, but I am assuming this wont compact like fine sand?

I understand it does not have phosphate and nitrate like ADA, but otherwise have any people tried it?


----------



## planter (12 Apr 2008)

I have Jbl aquabasis in an aquacube 25 at the mo with a HC carpet. The HC is in perfect health. Ive used lots of different substrates now and cant really choose between them. Jbl aquabasis is cheaper than most and allows you the option of covering with a substrate of your choice. I used the tropica substrate in the last scape in the same tank and have seen no noticable difference in plant growth. IMO If you want to save your self a few quid Jbl aquabasis is a good option.


----------



## sanj (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks for that input, i thought it looked similar to the Tropica stuff.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Apr 2008)

I think the thing we most of these substrates is that they are clay based, which means they are more or less the same stuff.  Well that's would I would think, I could be wrong!  Even ADA AS is clay based, it just has NH3 added.  They all work by absorbing nutrients which they then hold for the plants.

Sam


----------



## beeky (16 Apr 2008)

Where are you planning on getting your sand from? From the sand I've seen, both silver sand and play sand are quite fine (< 1mm). There's horticultural grit, but I think that has fairly sharp edges.


----------



## sanj (20 Apr 2008)

I got the silica sand from Maidenhead Aquatics. It is around 1-2 mm. The other sand is far too fine.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2008)

I've also had good results with the JBL stuff and 1-2mm Unipac silica sand.

I honestly believe that most off-the-shelf substrates perform very much the same.  I've tried around six manufacturers now, with no noticeable difference, except ADA Aqua Soil that is superior.

If you are fertilising the water column regularly too, the substrate nutrients become even less important.


----------



## sanj (21 Apr 2008)

Yes Unipac silica sand is the brand I am using.


----------

